# How strong of a charger for electrical fence



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Get a 20-25 mile charger. The smaller ones don't carry the punch for working with grass on them and don't seem to last very long either.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Parker McCrory-- 

Parker-McCrory Mfg. Co. - Welcome To Parmak


----------

